
Effective A/B Testing - luu
http://elem.com/~btilly/effective-ab-testing/
======
bgun
There may be useful information here but the presentation format is
incomprehensible. And do the images on the right bear any relationship to the
content?

------
caminante
Is there a way to advance by complete slides and not have to click for every
intra-slide transition?

It took 47 clicks to get to slide 11 and the deck has 115 slides.

~~~
byamit
[http://meyerweb.com/eric/tools/s5/features.html#controlchart](http://meyerweb.com/eric/tools/s5/features.html#controlchart)

A couple useful shortcuts there depending on what you're trying to do.

~~~
caminante
I saw that. Typing '1'+<RIGHT ARROW> advances slides, but doesn't load the
full slide.

Bad presentation design.

------
Matumio
There seems to be a lot of experience behind this presentation. But I wonder,
how does all this G-testing compare to Thompson sampling? (Which was not
mentioned at all in the presentation.) For example, is there any drawback with
adapting the A/B probabilities on-the-fly, instead of having a hard decision
point?

